# Capture the memory map of mothrboard peripheral's chip



## vince66 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello guys !

Is there a FreeBSD command (or better a c routine) that can "capture" and show the memory map (for example in hexadecimal) of a peripheral's rom chips on the motherboard or of an attached drive ?

WebLinks of c developed software about this topic are appreciated.

Sincerely, I've read that wireshark is able to capture usb events. Have some of you already done this test by chance ?
Again: FreeBSD usbdump(8) could be another way to listen on USB bus interface.

Appreciated is any your help.

See you.


----------

